
Tesla Motors - Big Changes, New CEO, Layoffs - brk
http://www.teslamotors.com/blog2/?p=65
======
iigs
_One of the steps I will be taking is raising the performance bar at Tesla to
a very high level, which will result in a modest reduction in near term
headcount. To be clear, this doesn’t mean that the people that depart Tesla
for this reason wouldn’t be considered good performers at most companies –
almost all would. However, I believe Tesla must adhere more closely to a
special forces philosophy at this stage of its life if we aspire to become one
of the great car companies of the 21st century._

Way to throw your employees under the bus there, pal.

~~~
smakz
That's a pretty knee-jerk reaction. From what I hear Telsa under the old CEO
really did have a bunch of under-performers who made a bunch of bad decisions
- which directly caused the delays and transmission problems causing the first
model to be delayed so much.

There's nothing wrong with cutting employees you don't need, especially if the
individuals are under-performing.

I think Elon knows what he's doing, the company is basically his baby now.

~~~
dmv
There is cutting under-performing employees, and announcing that you are doing
so (and why). Getting rid of them is smart; bundling that anouncement with
potentially high impact other announcements is a reason to say it was throwing
them under the bus.

------
wheels
And thus Tesla has fulfilled a rite of passage for an auto-maker: closing a
factory in Detroit.

------
zandorg
You've got to love a guy who's so productive that he takes time off being a
rocket scientist to run a car company!

~~~
jedc
I wonder how he would have split his time if Falcon 1 hadn't had a successful
launch?

